# SIBO, is there a cure to it?



## 22521 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just out of interest is there a cure to SIBO, i asked my doctor about it the other day and he looked at me like i had just landed from mars!!!I asked him for a test to see if it was the case but he said he would get refer me back to the hospital and suggested probiotic drinks, thought they worked but i was on iron tablets at the same time we constipate, missedd one today and i was in bulk!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on what causes it, but often you need to treat the problem as well.Pimental often uses Zelnorm or other prokinetic agents in the IBS treatment he has. Something to keep the bacteria moving along and flushed out of the small intestine.If you have something else like liver disease or surgery complications or any of those things that cause SIBO, either you need to fix the problem or just take antibiotics periodically to knock it back down when it causes problems.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Second, these findings suggest that SIBO can play a role in IBS symptoms and that development of effective therapies for SIBO would be beneficial for some patients. *However, SIBO is not a disease; rather, it is a consequence of ineffective small-intestinal motility, and the underlying dysmotility will still exist after SIBO is eliminated. One would hypothesize that SIBO and IBS symptoms will reoccur in most patients who initially respond and that retreatment or chronic therapy for SIBO will be required. "*http://gastroenterology.jwatch.org/cgi/con...ull/2006/1016/1


----------

